# LOOK KG381



## Lpower (Jul 4, 2021)

LOOK KG381 TEAM FOR SALE


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

You should post this in the Classified sub forum here:









Classifieds


Post your classifieds here.




www.roadbikereview.com


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Am I missing something here? You might want to include a few details, like the frame size, the group set and where it was stolen from? LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lpower (Jul 4, 2021)

Will put this in classifieds section. New to this site!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lpower said:


> Will put this in classifieds section. New to this site!


Welcome to RBR! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

